

Mobaganda: A Dead-Simple Invite Site Built On Google’s App Engine - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/27/mobaganda-a-dead-simple-invite-site-built-on-googles-app-engine/

======
DenisM
Actually it's pretty good. If they just add ability to post a message into
feed (other than coming/not coming) that woudl be even better.

